# Carriers! .....you asked for it....



## The A Team

Welcome to the wonderful world of dog carriers!!! I live happily in my little crazy carrier world....:wacko1: ...and I'm proud of it!!!:woohoo2:



Can you name that bag????









Love this little cutie that Nanci gave me (Puttie Pie) it fits Ava perfectly!










This is my newest addition...love it!









Our everyday favorite....the little brown ferret bag. :wub:










A nice little dark pink carrier - we don't really use this anymore, if anyone wants it. It's good for air travel.









This is a tiny pink mostly screen carrier, I really like it, but rarely use it...if anyone is interested.









The beautiful Jaradan Mon Amie Petite carrier...or what ever it's called...it's a very nice bag, I love it.










This is a very nice carrier I was given last week. It's large enough for Abbey to ride around it. Nice...I like the palm trees on it and the attached wallet is cool too.









Everybody needs a "double" Sherpa. Hey, what if I need to fly with both Ava and Mona Lisa??? I'd need this...right?:thumbsup:









and the sherpa in medium. It's a little large for Ava. I would consider selling this for a nominal price.









.....more to come.....wait a minute....


----------



## Leila'sMommy

Haha! I thought I had too many but you definitely have me beat. I'm not buying anymore because I never use them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The A Team

This is a silver shimmery carrier with pink and orange I bought from someone on a chihuahua forum. It's nice, but I never used it...you can have it if you want it.









...whoops, an extra little brown ferret bag....always need extras...we have a few being used and a few in waiting....:blush:









Sturdi cube in medium - I really like this carrier and plan on using it for air travel...it's a great size for Ava!









This is the medium size regular Sturdi bag, a bit too large for Ava. But I like it....I'll probably use it sometime...









This is a gorgeous tiny Juicy carrier that Lynn sent me. I think it may be even too small for Ava anymore....does anyone have a tiny girl??? 3 lbs or under...it would be fabulous!!










This is my "other" leopard carrier, Ava has a matching dress for this one...and Elaine and I both have the same carrier and dress for the kids.:wub:










My Argo carrier....this is a great bag, I highly recomment Argo for air travel...I've used it many times and love it. I'm just not ready to get rid of it yet....it's a favorite.









I love this gorgeous leather carrier that I got from April when she first joined SM. I don't use it often, but I absolutely love it! 










Ah HA! A bed and a carrier in one. Just had to have one when I saw it. Don't use it though :blush:










This is a great wheeled carrier, it's great at dog shows. I've used it a lot and just love it!!! 








Well, I guess that's it...if there are more, I don't know where they are...I didn't look in the cars....:blush::innocent:


----------



## silverhaven

Good job Pat. :aktion033: I like the write up......


----------



## luvsmalts

I think you have room for a few more doggies.


----------



## Sylie

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Yesterday when I said that Ava has a closet full of carriers, I didn't know it was a gross understatement....more like a house full of carriers. I like the latest leopard print one.


----------



## sherry

Looks like you're ready for any occasion! I don't have that many purses!


----------



## maggieh

Pat, I love this! I have . . . (drum roll) . . . 3!

I love the different styles and designs. You're making me feel rather inadequate!


----------



## Bailey&Me

Wow! I love this thread, Pat! Love your collection of carriers. I have 3 for Emma right now. A Kwigy-Bo London, a Jaraden Soho and a Sturdibag that gets used most often. I really want a Jaraden Petit Mon Ami! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## kilodzul

That's... a lot of carriers!  And all are great! I love the leather ones, they look so incognito - you could hide the dog inside, walk into shop with it and nobody would notice.


----------



## Lindy

Awesome! How many closets do you have? LOL!


----------



## The A Team

I know....I have way too many...but there's something about a carrier that "gets to me"....

I'm gonna try to not buy any more for a while...heaven knows I don't need anymore!! I don't even know where to put them all!!


----------



## Ava's Mom

The A Team said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of dog carriers!!! I live happily in my little crazy carrier world....:wacko1: ...and I'm proud of it!!!:woohoo2:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you name that bag????
> View attachment 167770
> 
> 
> 
> Love this little cutie that Nanci gave me (Puttie Pie) it fits Ava perfectly!
> View attachment 167778
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my newest addition...love it!
> View attachment 167786
> 
> 
> 
> Our everyday favorite....the little brown ferret bag. :wub:
> View attachment 167794
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nice little dark pink carrier - we don't really use this anymore, if anyone wants it. It's good for air travel.
> View attachment 167802
> 
> 
> 
> This is a tiny pink mostly screen carrier, I really like it, but rarely use it...if anyone is interested.
> View attachment 167810
> 
> 
> 
> The beautiful Jaradan Mon Amie Petite carrier...or what ever it's called...it's a very nice bag, I love it.
> View attachment 167818
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very nice carrier I was given last week. It's large enough for Abbey to ride around it. Nice...I like the palm trees on it and the attached wallet is cool too.
> View attachment 167826
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody needs a "double" Sherpa. Hey, what if I need to fly with both Ava and Mona Lisa??? I'd need this...right?:thumbsup:
> View attachment 167834
> 
> 
> 
> and the sherpa in medium. It's a little large for Ava. I would consider selling this for a nominal price.
> View attachment 167842
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....more to come.....wait a minute....


 
How much for the medium Sherpa? I need something like this to take Ava to the groomers and think this would be perfect.


----------



## Ava's Mom

Ava's Mom said:


> How much for the medium Sherpa? I need something like this to take Ava to the groomers and think this would be perfect.


Either one of the pink ones would work too? Please let me know what you want for them. 

Thanks,
Sue & Ava


----------



## The A Team

Ava's Mom said:


> Either one of the pink ones would work too? Please let me know what you want for them.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sue & Ava



They are all different sizes....the screen carrier is pretty small, I'd say for a 3 to 3 1/2 lb pup to fit comfortably. I'll sell it for the cost of shipping.

The deep pink one would probably hold a pup from 3 to 5 lbs - I got this one from PetSmart and would sell it for the cost of shipping.

and the medium sherpa would accomodate from 4 to 10 or 12 lbs. this Sherpa bag goes for around $50.00 I'd sell it fo $20 plus the cost of shipping.


----------



## aprilb

Love this thread Pat! I have always wondered how many bags you have..:HistericalSmiley:I see, quite a few..:wub::blink: I remember that leather bag I sent you...I bought that for a wedding and ended up not using it...it's a nice, dressy bag and what's nice about it is the bed inside is so soft...thanks for posting about this...I have enjoyed seeing all of the bags...


----------



## mdbflorida

So how many outfits does Ava have?  You need a closet organizer just for carriers!


----------



## The A Team

mdbflorida said:


> So how many outfits does Ava have?  You need a closet organizer just for carriers!



:smstarz: Oh nooooooo.....it took me a while to do the carriers....don't even ask about the clothes!!!!!!! :faint:


----------



## TobyC's Mom

Wow!! You all have a lot of carriers. Hubby and I were just looking some yesterday...along with a stroller! Now as for us..I don't any yet...yup none yet...but looking to find one for Toby!! Oh but I sure do love all the ones you have for Ava! There are some real pretty ones!!


----------



## Meilerca

You love carriers like I love purses!! I purchased this carrier for Thor at Marshall's on Friday! Thor does not appreciate it lol!! 
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maglily

this is a fun post Pat, I liked all of them. At first I thought you said that you and Elaine had matching carriers and dresses LOL. And I got a chuckle out of ...'always need extras' and 'haven't checked the car yet' . 


I have a really nice b/w herring bone pattern carrier that Jodi is afraid of, I don't think he's ever been in a carrier. Those and the plastic kennels. Now the cats, they always loved the carriers. I think Jodi is too heavy for a carrier too.


----------



## Furbabies mom

Wow! That's a lot!!! I have two, plus the 4 plastic carriers! I look at them a lot online, just don t buy them. I could just go shopping at your house!


----------



## michellerobison

OMD you're the Imelda Marcos of carriers!
I like the pink mostly screened one! How much and what size?


----------



## educ8m

I got a kick out of this thread! I loved looking at all the different brands, shapes, and sizes of carriers you have. I say if you enjoy collecting carriers and clothes then keep at it! Have fun!


----------



## The A Team

Meilerca said:


> You love carriers like I love purses!! I purchased this carrier for Thor at Marshall's on Friday! Thor does not appreciate it lol!!
> 
> View attachment 167946
> View attachment 167954
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Hey now...that's one I don't have yet!!! Nice carrier!!! :aktion033:



Furbabies mom said:


> Wow! That's a lot!!! I have two, plus the 4 plastic carriers! I look at them a lot online, just don t buy them. I could just go shopping at your house!


OH!! I have 4 small hard plastic carriers and one larger one where Mona Lisa eats her dinner. The smaller ones are used for Ava and Mona Lisa on car rides. I had two plastic carriers, but then bought two more that open from the top....it was so hard to get Mona Lisa out of them, these new ones are so much easier!! :thumbsup:



michellerobison said:


> OMD you're the Imelda Marcos of carriers!
> I like the pink mostly screened one! How much and what size?


The screened pink one I would give away...just pay for the shipping. BUT is is very small, like our little brown bags - a three or four pound pup would fit comfortably.


----------



## Pickles' Mama

I could really use both the Sherpas.


----------



## maltese#1fan

The A Team said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of dog carriers!!! I live happily in my little crazy carrier world....:wacko1: ...and I'm proud of it!!!:woohoo2:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a tiny pink mostly screen carrier, I really like it, but rarely use it...if anyone is interested.
> View attachment 167810


Pat, is the tiny pink mostly screen carrier still available? I see people have been asking about it. It would be perfect for Jasmine. She is not quite 3 pounds yet.


----------



## hoaloha

You didn't include your sling carriers!  pat, you've got a carrier for every occasion... For sure!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The A Team

hoaloha said:


> You didn't include your sling carriers!  pat, you've got a carrier for every occasion... For sure!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Oh my gosh!!! I forgot!! I have three Susan Lanci cuddle sling carriers!!!

Black, purble and tan. I love them!! and use them often!!


----------



## mdbflorida

This was fun. Pat I was online looking for hangers for my new closet and discovered they make hangers now for dogs. Ava, said she wants some!


----------



## maltese manica

The A Team said:


> This is a silver shimmery carrier with pink and orange I bought from someone on a chihuahua forum. It's nice, but I never used it...you can have it if you want it.
> View attachment 167850
> 
> 
> 
> ...whoops, an extra little brown ferret bag....always need extras...we have a few being used and a few in waiting....:blush:
> View attachment 167858
> 
> 
> 
> Sturdi cube in medium - I really like this carrier and plan on using it for air travel...it's a great size for Ava!
> View attachment 167866
> 
> 
> 
> This is the medium size regular Sturdi bag, a bit too large for Ava. But I like it....I'll probably use it sometime...
> View attachment 167874
> 
> 
> 
> This is a gorgeous tiny Juicy carrier that Lynn sent me. I think it may be even too small for Ava anymore....does anyone have a tiny girl??? 3 lbs or under...it would be fabulous!!
> View attachment 167882
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my "other" leopard carrier, Ava has a matching dress for this one...and Elaine and I both have the same carrier and dress for the kids.:wub:
> View attachment 167890
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Argo carrier....this is a great bag, I highly recomment Argo for air travel...I've used it many times and love it. I'm just not ready to get rid of it yet....it's a favorite.
> View attachment 167898
> 
> 
> 
> I love this gorgeous leather carrier that I got from April when she first joined SM. I don't use it often, but I absolutely love it!
> View attachment 167906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah HA! A bed and a carrier in one. Just had to have one when I saw it. Don't use it though :blush:
> View attachment 167914
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great wheeled carrier, it's great at dog shows. I've used it a lot and just love it!!!
> View attachment 167922
> 
> 
> Well, I guess that's it...if there are more, I don't know where they are...I didn't look in the cars....:blush::innocent:


That pets fly bag.............. I absolutly love it :wub: You are the winner of the carriers on SM! Love your selection!!! Now you must show us all of Ava's clothes:wub:


----------



## stapod

Uh oh... I think I "need" that bed/carrier one. LOL
I wonder if they come in purple...


----------



## eiksaa

Pat, I love your collection. I know who to PM for carrier advice now!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SA_GC

Wow. I am a bit speechless here - I am so clearly a novice!


----------



## Chardy

I am so grateful that you posted this as I couldn't wait to show my hubby!! I don't have quite the collection you do, but certainly would be runner up! After all was said and done my favorite for everyday travel around town was similiar to the screen pink one you have. She can see out nicely and loves to be nosey. The best for travel my vote is the Argo- I have it in pink and grey, but she can't see out of it as well but certainly has lots of compartments for me! This made my day!! :chili::aktion033: Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:And these are all for 1 tiny 3 1/2 pound fluff.


----------



## lydiatug

So much fun! Yes, I vote for Ava's clothing to be shared as well!!!


----------



## aprilb

Pat, you are so funny, girlfriend! :HistericalSmiley: Warning to all newbies: If you ask to see carriers, Pat will show hers to you..:wub:


----------

